# EHIC renewal



## alcam (Dec 14, 2017)

Card expires soon , was renewing . Got to the part where the charge was £35 ! 
Started again and found the official , free , site . 
Maybe I was being more dopey than normal [I know , difficult] but hopefully nobody has/will get caught out by this .


----------



## Private (Dec 14, 2017)

*Complicity*



alcam said:


> Card expires soon , was renewing . Got to the part where the charge was £35 !
> Started again and found the official , free , site .
> Maybe I was being more dopey than normal [I know , difficult] but hopefully nobody has/will get caught out by this .



Unfortunately a lot do, & pay because they know no different.
I bet you got there through G$$gle putting it at the top of a search for EHIC?
Try a better search engine:
Ecosia: IP Blocked

Official EHIC link:
Apply for a European Health Insurance Card - GOV.UK


----------



## harrow (Dec 14, 2017)

alcam said:


> Card expires soon , was renewing . Got to the part where the charge was £35 !
> Started again and found the official , free , site .
> Maybe I was being more dopey than normal [I know , difficult] but hopefully nobody has/will get caught out by this .



Apply for a free EHIC card - Healthcare abroad

I have just renewed mine and my wife's cards, I don't think we will be using them but ordered them just in case. :wave:


----------



## eddyt (Dec 14, 2017)

alcam said:


> Card expires soon , was renewing . Got to the part where the charge was £35 !
> Started again and found the official , free , site .
> Maybe I was being more dopey than normal [I know , difficult] but hopefully nobody has/will get caught out by this .



hi
   same happened to me but on a search for the car MOT the site was top
   of the list. tried to charge a £10 fee for a years membership.
   there was a one doing it for HRMC as well but i think that one got shut down.


----------



## Dogeared (Dec 14, 2017)

The ones that charge are dubious to say the least.  If you use the nhs website, there should be no charge.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 14, 2017)

Private said:


> Unfortunately a lot do, & pay because they know no different.
> I bet you got there through G$$gle putting it at the top of a search for EHIC?
> Try a better search engine:
> Ecosia: IP Blocked
> ...



Or just ignore the top few hits as they're all paid for, I usually click on them a couple of times just to make sure they pay for a few extra clicks lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 14, 2017)

Private said:


> Ecosia: IP Blocked



Is that search engine run by Amazon? Everything I searched for always has Amazon as the first hit!

Regards,
Del


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 14, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Is that search engine run by Amazon? Everything I searched for always has Amazon as the first hit!
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Think its Bing read Microsoft


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 14, 2017)

A few years ago there was a similar scam for submitting your tax return online.  The b****ds even made their site look like .gov.uk.  You submitted all your details and then the page demanding payment arrived!  I had read about it and stopped hubby entering all his details.


----------



## alcam (Dec 14, 2017)

Private said:


> Unfortunately a lot do, & pay because they know no different.
> I bet you got there through G$$gle putting it at the top of a search for EHIC?
> Try a better search engine:
> Ecosia: IP Blocked
> ...



I did come across the same thing for USA visa years ago . Think somebody had pre-warned me ? I'm sure there are several similar sites . 
I know not illegal but nasty , immoral scam


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 16, 2017)

Get your EHIC card now before it’s gone!


----------



## Private (Dec 16, 2017)

*Ecosia*



alwaysared said:


> Or just ignore the top few hits as they're all paid for, I usually click on them a couple of times just to make sure they pay for a few extra clicks lol
> 
> Regards,
> Del



A nice idea to add costs to the EHIC charging business, but unfortunately it also adds to the profits of Google which has dubious business practices too.
The benefit of using Ecosia is that those extra clicks will add to the costs of the EHIC company & pay the money to a business with a social ethos. 
Detailed below is a description of what Ecosia is about. 

_Ecosia is a search engine that uses at least 80% of its profits from search ad revenue for tree planting projects all over the world. By searching with Ecosia, you can help the environment for free. 
*Empowering you to help end deforestation:*
Ecosia is a social business run by a small group of dedicated people. We work together to create tools that empower everyone to easily do good by planting trees. We believe our trees have the power to make this world a better place for everyone in it.
*Transparency first:*
We know that trust has to be earned. That is why we publish our monthly financial reports and tree planting receipts. This way you can keep us accountable as we follow our journey to a reforested world.
Source:
https://info.ecosia.org/about

Search Engine Link:
Ecosia: IP Blocked_


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 16, 2017)

this is ok for search engine DuckDuckGo


----------



## Private (Dec 16, 2017)

*Yes*



oldish hippy said:


> this is ok for search engine DuckDuckGo



Yes, I use that one too.
Use of any alternative to google is to be applauded.


----------



## barryd (Dec 16, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Get your EHIC card now before it’s gone!



Trouble is if its not part of the Brexit deal it will just become invalid even if you have one.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2017)

Its almost all the top links for things like EHIC, passport, driving licences etc. are sites that want you to pay, it's not even guaranteed that you will get what you want trouble free. What is annoying many of them deliberately seem to have the site designed to loom like the official site, I filled in the form for something I was renewing & it wasn't until I got to the end I & it asked for a payment I realised it wasn't the official site.


----------



## harrow (Dec 16, 2017)

harrow said:


> Apply for a free EHIC card - Healthcare abroad
> 
> I have just renewed mine and my wife's cards, I don't think we will be using them but ordered them just in case. :wave:



Our new EHIC cards arrived today,

excellent service.

:wave:


----------

